# فصول في علم الدهانات



## ربيع بلخير (9 مايو 2006)

اهلا بكم في عالمنا النابض بالحياه .نرجو ان تتخذ كرسيا مريحا لجلسه شيقه ستتعلم فيها اروع واجمل 
المفاهيم الجديده في فن الدهانات .

اولا: تعريف الدهانات :
هي سائل مركب يحتوي علي روابط ومذيبات وصبغات ملونه متعدده ومواد باسطه .تصبح طبقه رقيقه 
بعد ان تجف .
ثانيا: اقسام الدهانات :
تنقسم الدهانات الي قسمين 1- دهانات ذات اساس مائي 2-دهانات ذات اساس مذيب بترولي
سوف نتكلم عن هذا القسم في المره القادمه ان شاء الله

انتظرونا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (9 مايو 2006)

موضوع من شكله انه جمييل ربنا يوفقكك واتمني ان ترسله بسرعة ليستفيد الجميع منه ففعلال 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ربيع بلخير (10 مايو 2006)

تابع للموضوع:
اقسام الدهانات :
تنقسم الدهانات الى قسمين 1- دهانات مائيه تخفف بواسطة الماء 2-دهانات زيتيه تخفف بواسطة المذيب البترولي (كيروسين /white spirit/xylene/)معذره ترجمتها بالعربي.
1- الدهانات المائيه :
وهي الدهانات التي تستخدم الرابط الغروي مثل POLY VINYL ACETATE--POLYSTYRENE ACRYLIC --TERPOLYMER ACRYLIC
وهي مواد رئسيه في تصنيف الدهان .
اقسام الدهانات المائيه كاتالي:
- اساسات مائيه اوليه: وهي تستخدم كاتسيس للاسطح قبل الدهان.وهي مهمه جدا لانها تمنع الرطوبه 
وتقوم بسد المسامات الموجوده علي الخرسانات .
-المعاجين المائيه : وهي تقوم بعمل تنعيم الاسطح الخرسانيه وكذلك بسد الشقوق و الفجوات الموجوده علي الاسطح كذلك اخفاء عيوب التليس الاسمنتيه اذا وجدت.
-الدهان المائي النهائي (كوجه نهائي):
دهان مائي مطفي بدون لمعه--دهان مائي نصف لمعه--دهان مائي لماع100%
وهي تستخدم كوجه نهائي بعد الاساسات والمعجون
-الرشــــــات المائيه :
هي عباره عن دهان مائي عالي اللزوجه يحتوي علي حبيبات الرخام مما يعطيه الشكل النهائي المتميز بخشونته الغير مستويه والمخربشه.
وهي ثلاث درجات(رشه ناعمه- ورشه وسط - ورشه خشن) وهي تعتمد علي مستوي حبيبات الرخام 
ودرجة خشونتها.
-العـــــوازل المائيه:
وهي تستخدم لعزل الماء وهي اكثر ما تستخدم في اسطح المنازل او في المطابخ او في دورات المياه
حتي تمنع تسرب المياه ولها طرقه خاصه جدا في تركيبها في المباني لان اكثر العمال يجهلون طريقة عملها لذلك يحدث التسرب؟؟؟؟؟

هــــــــذا بختصار كل ما يهم القسم المائي ...واي استفسار ؟؟؟؟؟
الان سوف ناخذ بعض المصطلحات في علم الدهانات.
1-راتنجات أكريليكيه:
هي راتنجات أصطناعيه علي شكل البلاستيك مصنعه من بلمره مركب اكرليكي مثل STYRENE ACRYLIC---POLY VINYL ACETATE.
2-اساس واقي:
وهو اساس يستخدم لمنع التفاعلات الكيميائيه والفزيائيه بين السطح وانظمة الدهان النهائيه
مثل الماده القلويه الموجوده في الاسمنت من التفاعل مع الطبقه النهائيه من الدهان.
3- الماده الرابطه:
هي الوسيط السائل للدهان والذي يربط بين مكونات الدهان الاخرى ويجعلها متجانسه.


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (10 مايو 2006)

الأخ ربيع .. 

الله يبارك فيك على الموضوع.. 

بالنسبة للصور أنت لم ترفعها كما يجب من كمبيوترك !!







يجب أن ترفق الصور مع الموضوع.. أو أن ترفع على الانترنت ومن ثم تضيف الرابط..


----------



## ربيع بلخير (14 مايو 2006)

الـــــــــــدهانات الــــــــــــــزيتيه:
هي الدهانات ذات الاساس البترولي (مذيب بترولي)مثل(الكيروسين/white spirit/xylene)
وهـــــي تستخدم الرابط الالكيدي(الراتنج) .
الدهانات الزيتيه تنقسم حسب نسبة الالكيد(الراتنج) فيها.
- دهان زيتي لماع نسبة الالكيد من 50الى 60%.
- دهان زيتي نصف لماع نسبة الالكيد من30الى 40%
- دهان زيتي مطفي نسبة الالكيد من20الى 25%
وهي تستخدم كدهان نهائي علي الاسطح الخراسانيه و الخشبيه و الحديديه.

الاســــــــــــــاســــــــــــات:
وهي مهمه جدا في تحضير السطح قبل دهان النهائي.وهي
-السلقون الاحمر و السلقون الرمادي :وهي تستخدم كاساس للحديد والاخشاب .
- اندير كوت برايمر ينامل:وهي تستخدم كاساس للخراسانه والاسطح الخشبيه.

الــــــــــــورنـــــــــيشات:
هي دهان شـــــــــفاف (لمـــاع او مطفي) يستخدم للخشاب كحمايه للوجه النهائي للدهان 
يعطي لمسه جماليه في الاخشاب .

مـــــــن اهم صفات الدهانات الزيتيه مقاومتها للعوامل الجويه و قابله للغسيل وذات لمعان شديد
ومن ابرز عيوبها الاصفرار وهو تغير الون بعد مده من الزمن وخاصة الون الابيض حيث يبدا يصفر بتدريج .لذلك انصح اي مشتري ان ياخذا الدهان المائي الابيض الماع المعروف بثبات الون لمده طويله جدا.
===================================================
مـــــــصطلحات في علـــــم الدهان:
white spiritالمحلول الكحولي الابيض المعدني) يتكون بصوره رئيسيه من مزيج من الهيدروكربونات دهنيه مع نسبه من هيدروكربونات عطريه.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الالكـــــيد(الراتنج):
هــو راتنج صتاعي يصنع من جزيئات صغيره من monomerمن خلال عملية تكثيف بين كحول متعدد 
الهيدروكسيل وحامض متعدد القاعديه اضافة الي ادخال بعض العوامل للتاثير علي خواص المنتج المصنع لذا يستخدم الحمض من زيت بذرة الكتان ليعطي قابليه ذوبان افضل خاصة في الدهانات
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
تنفخ الدهان:
خلل يسببه عندما تطلا طبقة الدهان علي سطح يحتوي رطوبه او فطريات .
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ربيع بلخير (16 مايو 2006)

فــــــصل تــــــــــــحــــضير الاســـــــــــــــــــــــطح:
تنقسم الاسطح الى سطح خراساني(اسمنتي) و سطح خشبي و سطح معدني.
اولا الاسطح الخراسانيه(الجديد):
هي اسطح بناء متينه وصلبه وطويلة العمر ولها تاريخ ثابت في التحمل ولكنها مثل جميع مواد البناء بحاجه للوقايه عند كشفها .
يجب ان يعالج السطح الخراساني او الاسمنتي (الجديد)من الرطوبه علي الاقل 28يوم عند درجة حراره 20مئويه او من 10الى 15 يوم عند درجة حراره 35مئويه قبل الدهن وان تكون نسبة الرطوبه اقل من 15% .يجب ان يكون السطح نظيف للغايه وجاف وخالي من المواد القشريه الحره والتراب والشحم والشمع والورنيش.ثم ملء الشقوق والثقوب او التعرجات في السطح الاسمنتي بكسوته بطبقه من المعجون الداخلي او الخارجي ثم عملية التنعيم جميع المساحات بورق الصنفره .
ثم يدهن السطح بوجه اساس اذا كان السطح واجهه خارجيه يفضل اساس خارجي اكريليك حتي يتحمل 
جميع عوامل الجوء .

الاسطح الخراسانيه القديمه:
تزال جميع القشور او بقايا للدهان القديم بشكل جيد .ترميم واغلاق الشقوق الرفيعه بالمعجون .
دهن السطح باساس مناسب 

الاســـــطح الــــخشــــبــيه:
يحك الخشب بورق الصنفره جاف او مبلل يزال الغبار بين الطبقات او اي ملوثات المظهر النهائي للسطح يجب ان يكون مستوي ونظيف وخالي من الرطوبه.
سد الشقوق او الثقوب بواسطة المعجون ثم دهن وجه اساس شفاف .

الاســــــطح المعدنيه:
التنظيف بالتيار الهوائي هو اكثر الطرق فعاليه لازالة الصداء او استخدام الفرشه الحديديه او الصنفره الورقيه.
تتم معالجة الاسطح الحديديه باساس اكسيد الحديد (السلقون الاحمر او الرمادي)
او اساس كرومات الزنك خاصة في المناطق البحريه
او اساس فوسفات الزنك خاصة في المناطق البحريه
معالجة الاسطح الفولاذيه او الالمنيوم المجلفن:
اساس ووش برايمر


----------



## م.عنود (16 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على المعلومات القيمة ..


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


وضوعك في غاية الجمال 

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ربيع بلخير (16 مايو 2006)

شكرا الي كل من الاخت م.عنود و الاخت جودي وان شاء الله مازال يوجد الكثير من المعلومات
لكن حبه حبه

شكرا لكم علي مشاركتي هذا الموضوع


----------



## ربيع بلخير (17 مايو 2006)

مصطلح في علم الدهان:
البيتومين(الطلاء الاسفيلتي):
هو طلاء مكون من الزفت المستخرج من البترول والمعالج كيميائيا بالمذيبات وقد يحتوي او الايحتوي علي عوامل التطيريه والصبغات و الحشوات الغير عضويه ولونه اسود


----------



## المهندس منير (18 مايو 2006)

ان مهندس كيمياوي اود ان اشرك


----------



## المهندس منير (18 مايو 2006)

المهندس منير 
بعد ان تجف .
ثانيا: اقسام الدهانات :
تنقسم الدهانات الي قسمين 1- دهانات ذات اساس مائي 2-دهانات ذات اساس مذيب بترولي
سوف نتكلم عن هذا القسم في المره القادمه ان شاء الله

انتظرونا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (18 مايو 2006)

في الفصل السابق تكلمنا عن تعرف الدهانات وانواع الدهانات وهي معلومات عامه تفيد اي شخص مهتم بدهان .لكن في هذا الفصل سوف نتكلم عن تركيبة الدهانات ومواد الخام الرئسيه وهي تهم الكيميائيين المتخصصين في الدهانات لذلك ارجو من الاخوان المناقشه الجادهفي الموضوع حتي 
تكون الفائده للجميع.

كما سبق وشرحنا ان الدهان يتكون من (الرابط /والصبغات الملونه /والمذيبات/والماده الحاشيه/و الاضافات المحسنه).....لذلك سوف نبدا في شرح هذه العناصر واحد واحد...
أولا الروابــــــــــــــــط(binders ):
هي الوسط السائل للدهان الذي يربط بين مكونات الدهان الاخري ويجعلها متجانسه .وعند جفافه يكون طبقه غشاء متصلبه وهذه المواد مهمه في حماية السطوح وحمل مكونات الدهان.


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (18 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير وجزي الجميع 

مشكورين علي تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ربيع بلخير (19 مايو 2006)

ربيع بلخير قال:


> في الفصل السابق تكلمنا عن تعرف الدهانات وانواع الدهانات وهي معلومات عامه تفيد اي شخص مهتم بدهان .لكن في هذا الفصل سوف نتكلم عن تركيبة الدهانات ومواد الخام الرئسيه وهي تهم الكيميائيين المتخصصين في الدهانات لذلك ارجو من الاخوان المناقشه الجادهفي الموضوع حتي
> تكون الفائده للجميع.
> 
> كما سبق وشرحنا ان الدهان يتكون من (الرابط /والصبغات الملونه /والمذيبات/والماده الحاشيه/و الاضافات المحسنه).....لذلك سوف نبدا في شرح هذه العناصر واحد واحد...
> ...


----------



## ربيع بلخير (20 مايو 2006)

***الــــــــراتنج الايــــــبوكسي(epoxy alkyd):
تنتج رتنجات الايبوكسي من تفاعل الناشئ من تكاثف ابي كلورو هيدرين epichlorohydrineمع ثنائي الفينيلول بروبانdiphenylol-propane-(بس فينول أ-bisphenol-a) بوجود الهيدروكسيد الصوديوم.يعتبر الراتنج النتاتج بوليمر خطي يذوب في المذيبات القطبيه كالاسترات والكيتونات والاغوال زمخاليطها من الوركبات الاروماتيه.
تتفاعل الايبوكسيات مع الامينات المتبلمره مثل البولي اميد polyamides.
ان عمر الايبوكسي المعالج مع البولي اميد تكون مدة المعالجه بالهواء تكون قصيره ولسوء الحظ 
فان عمر الوعاء الذي يحوي علي الايبوكسي المعالج هو عدة ساعات حوالي 10 ساعات فقط..
ان الايبوكسي المعالج يجف في الهواء الجوي ليعطي طبقهقاسيه ومتينه وذات مقاومه عاليه للمذيبات
والكيماويات


----------



## ربيع بلخير (20 مايو 2006)

***الرابط الراتنجي عديد اليورثان(polyurethane resins):
تتكون المواد الرابطه هذه من تفاعل ثنائي الايزوسينات مع البولي يول .وهذه تعطي بوليمر خطي عند تفاعلها مع ثنائي للايزوسيانات.وتسمي الراتنجات الناتجه من تفاعل الايزوسيانات مع البولي يول الزيتي باليوريثان الزيتيurthane oil resin.
تتصف هذه الراتنجات بصفات ممتازه من حيث لصوقتها العاليه ومقاومتها للكيماويات والاحتكاك والخدش وكذلك امتصاصها للصدمات.
واليورثان يوجد في حالتين 1-نظام العبوه الواحده one-packsystem-
2-نظام العبوتينtwo-pack system .
*نـــــــــظام العبوه الواحده.يتكون هذا النظام من راتنج 9بوليمر )ابتدائي يزداد وزنه الجزيئي بدرجه كبيره فور تطبيقه علي السطح حيث يكون غشاء جاف.
**نـــــــظام العبوتين .يعتبر هذا النظام اكثر شيوعا لانتاج الاغشيه الشفافه والاغشيه الملونه.
ويتم هذا النظام عن تفاعل الايزوسيانات مع البولي يول بحيث ينتهي طرفا كل جزئي بمجموعتين ايزوسيانات .وبخلط هذا البوليمر قبل استخدامه مباشره بماده محفزه مثل الاميد الثلاثي عند درجه الحراره العاديه وينتج راتنج تتشابك جزئياته بقواطع مستعرضه.
تتميز اغشية هذا الرابط بمقاومه عاليه للمواد الكيميائيه والاحتكاك وله صفات فيزيائيه ممتازه.


----------



## ربيع بلخير (20 مايو 2006)

كتاب عن الصداءنزل الكتاب مجاننhttp://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=143566


----------



## ربيع بلخير (23 مايو 2006)

مصطلح في علم الدهان:
قــــــوة التغطيه:
1-نوعيا: قدرة وجه الدهان علي طمس لون السطح الذي يتم فرشه عليه.
2-كميا: المدي الذي يغطي من خلاله الدهان لون سطح تحتي ذات لون مختلف عندما تطلي طبقه منه بالطرق المعياريه وتحتسب بالمتر المربع لكل لتر او المتر المربع لكل كغم للمنتجات ثقيلة القوام.


----------



## ربيع بلخير (23 مايو 2006)

*الروابط ذات الاساس المائي:*
*هي روابط تذوب بواسظة الماء وهي**Emulsion polymersion**اي مستحلب بوليمر *
*عند جفافها تعطي غشاء شفاف صلب .*
*1-**P.V.A** بولي فينيل اسيتات *

*2-**POLYSTYRENE**بولي ستيرين *
*من خصائص بولي ستيرين مقاوم للرطوبه والاملاح و القالويات و الحموض غير الموكسده.*


----------



## ربيع بلخير (24 مايو 2006)

****الرابط السيلولوزي**Cellulosic resins* *:*
*يصنع هذاالرابط من النيتروسليلوز او نترات السليلوز بتفاعل الماده السليلوزيه عالية النقاوه مع حمض النتريك وبوجود حمض الكبريتيك ووظيفة حمض الكبرتيك ازالة الماء الناتج عن التفاعل حتي يمكن تنفيذ عملية النترته للدرجة المطلوبه بطريقه اسرع . يتفاعل حمض النيترك مع مجموعة الهيدروكسيل الموجوده في ذرات السليلوز ويشكل استر **ester**.*
*ويستعمل النيتروسللوز في انواع مختلفه من الطلاء مثل دهان السيارات و الاثاث .*
*ان نيتروسليلوز يوجد بشكل منخفض الزوجه وعالي الزوجة .*
*من خصائص هذا الرابط سرعة الجفاف وقوة الغشاء الذي يكونه ويعتبر مقاوم جيد للماء والاحماض المخففه الانها تتحلل بواسطة الاحماض القويه والقلويات .*
*ويحتاج النيتروسليلوز الي ملدنات حتي يزيد من مرونته وقوة لمعانه لذلك يعتبر راتنج الالكيد من نوع غير الموكسد و الزيت القصير وجليسيريل فتالات هو المستعمل غالبا حتي يعطيه *
*متانه وصقل ميكانيكي وقوة لمعان جيده.*

****الرابــــط المـــــطاطي المــــكلور**Chlorinated rubber**:*
*ينتج هذا النوع من المطاط الطبيعي المذاب في الكلورفورم او رابع كلوريد الكربون عند درجة حرارة 80-100م .*
*في صناعة رانتج المطاط المكلور يوخذ المطاط الخام ويدرفل علي درافيل خاصة بالمطاط لتدمير وزنها الجزيئي العالي ثم تحل بماده رابع كلوريد الكربون ويمرر غاز الكلور من خلال محلول المطاطي في وعاء مبطن بالزجاج ومجهز بمكثفات. ويحتفظ برابع كلوريد الكربون في الوعء بطريقة الارتجاع .وتزال المواد الكلوريه الزايده ويمتص حمض الكلور الماء.*
*ثم يضخ السائل حينئذ في خزنات تحتوي علي الماء الحار .ويحصل علي المطاط بالترسيب ثم يغسل الراسب جيدا ويجفف ويباع علي شكل مسحوق ابيض حبيبي وزنه النوعي 1.64.*
*ويتميز دهان المطاط المكلور بمقاومه عاليه للاحماض القويه والضعيفه والقلويات وللماء.*
*ويستعمل الدهان المطاطي المكلور لعمل الدهانات التي تجف بالهواء مثل دهان الارضيات والطوب او دهانات اللازمه لمقاومة المواد الكيميائيه او التاكل الصداء .*
*ويحتاج المطاط المكلور ى لاستعمال الملدنات للحصول علي درجة من المرونه المطلوبه*


----------



## ربيع بلخير (25 مايو 2006)

بنسبه الي تجهيز المصانع واعداد المواد الخام وعمل اتركيبات الكيميائيه ...فسوف نناقشه في اخر الباب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ربيع بلخير (28 مايو 2006)

*المخضبات *​*تشترك المخضبات(الملونات)**pigment** بخصائص مثل اللون وقوة التغطيه والصمود ضد الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه وزيادة الكثافه وقوة الطبقه .ولعل من اهم خصائص الخضاب التي يجب ان تكون بعين الاعتبار هي*
*1-اللون من حيث نقاوته ووضوحه.*
*2-قوة التغطيه .*
*3-سهولة التبلل والتشتت في السواغ.*
*4-تفاعله مع السواغ.*
*5-مقاومته للضوء والحراره والكيماويات .*
*6-امتصاصه للزيت لان ذلك يوثرعلي القوام.*
*7-حجم الجزئيات لانها توثر علي قوة التغطيه والقوام واللمعان.*
*8-منعها للتاكل وخلوها من السميه وذوبانها وخلطهافي المذيبات العضويه او الماء*




*المخضبات(الملونات)**pigments*
*هي عباره عن مواد صلبه مشتته ومعلقه في الدهان تعمل علي تلوين واخفاء السط المراد دهنه.هذا وتتميز المحضبات الجيده بثباتها للحراره والضوء ولها ثبات كيميائي كما انها مقاومه للمذيبات .*
*تنقسم المخضبات الي قسمين طبقا الى التركيب الكيميائي لها فهي *
*1-مخضبات عضويه او 2- مخضبات غير عضويه*

*1- **المخضبات العضويه:*
*هذه المخضبات لاتذوب في الماء ولاترسب من الصبغات وهي علي عدة انواع حسب تركيبها الكيميائي .*
***-الملونات الصفراء.*
*من امثله نوع يسمي (اصفر الهانز**hansa yellow**)*
***- الملونات الحمراء.*
*من امثلتها( احمر اريل اميد** aryl amide**)*
***- الملونات الزرقاء.*
*منامثلتها (ازرق فثالو سيانين **phthalocyanine**)*

*2- **المخضبات غير عضويه**:*
*هذه الملونات تذوب في الماء وهي مهمه جدا في صناعة الدهانات وهي:*
***- المخضبات البيضاء .*
*من امثلتهاء (اكسيد التيتانيوم **Tio2**ويخلط معه كبريتات الباريوم والكالسيوم.*
*كذلك اكسيد الزنك **Zno2 ** / كذلك اكسيد الانتيمون**Sb2o3**.*
*ومن المخضبات البيضاء الرصاص ويسمي السبيداج وهو عباره عن كربونات الرصاص)*
*القاعديه.*
***- المخضبات الصفراء .*
*ومن امثلتهاء (كرومات الرصاص **Pbcro4**)وهذه مواد سامه *
*كذلك كرومات الزنك **Zncro4**/ و اكسيد الحديد الاصفر و اصفر الكاديوم *
****-المخضبات الخضراء.*
*ومن امثلتهاء (اكسيد الكروم) واخضركروم الرصاص *
****- المخضبات الزرقاء.*
*ومن امثلتهاء ازرق بروسيا و ازرق الالتزماراين*
****- المخضبات الحمراء .*
*ومن امثلتهاء اكسيد الحديد هيماتيت وكذلك اخمر الرصاص وهو يستخدم كطلاء اساس الحديد منعا للتاكل .*
****- المخضبات السوداء .*
*ومن امثلتها اكسيد الحديد الاسود *
*وكذلك اسود الكربون **carbon black*


----------



## ربيع بلخير (30 مايو 2006)

مواقع مهمه في الدهانات
www.coating.de
www.spcialchem4coatings.com


----------



## ربيع بلخير (3 يونيو 2006)

دراسه عن مشروع مصنع دهانات


----------



## eng_ahmed43 (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الأخ العزيز ربيع بلخير جزاك الله خيرا علي نشرك للعلم 
أنا بصدد إنشاء مصنع صغير للدهانات بالتحديد (لاصق الرخام ) وقريبا المعجون المستخدم قبل دوكو السيارات لذا أود أن أعرف كيف


----------



## SALEH84 (6 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير على هذا التقديم الجميل وارجو منك المزيد من العطاء لهذا المنتدى


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ ربيع


----------



## فتوح (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس ربيع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thetraveller2006 (5 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين اخوان بس اتمنى لو توضحولنا كيفية صناعة هذه الدهانات بالطريقة العلمية على الاقل للي عندة علم بهالشغلة


----------



## مهندس مقيم (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هل تستطيع تزويدنا بالنسب رجاءا


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (30 أغسطس 2006)

وبعد التحية 

ماذا عن نوعية الاجهزة المستخدمة في صناعة الدهانات وما هي آلية عملها ؟

وفي الختام السلام....


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

اود معرفة كيفية صناعة سائل الثنر وهو من المذيبات العضوية


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (26 أكتوبر 2006)

نحن متميزون فى دهانات الاخشاب(فى دمياط - - ج م ع )
هل عندكم الجديد فى عالم دهانات صديقة البيئه خاصة للاخشاب


----------



## موريانو (28 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا والله موضوع رائع


----------



## iceu (28 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي واتمنى من المهندسين في المنتدى ممن لهم الخبرة في اي نوع من الصناعات ان يفيدونا فيه بطريقة الشرح ولهم عند الله خير الجزاء بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## chemical82 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ربيع بلخير جزاك خير الجزاء وفقك الله


----------



## engawy (2 يناير 2007)

بصراحة يا اخ ربيع مش لاقي كلام اشرك بيه على مجهودك


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2007)

بصراحة عجزت الكلمات عن الشكر والتحية فعلا معلومات قيمة


----------



## حسن الغزلاتى (4 يناير 2007)

يا اخ ربيع/ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل سمعت عن محافظة دمياط
وعن قرية اسمها الشعراء
نحن ولا فخر اهل خبرة فى عالم الدهانات
وخاصة الموبيليا
كل ماهو جديد نستعمله وبجودة عالية جدا حتى انها تذهل صناع هذه المواد
فهل عندكم جديد؟ 
نحن فى الانتظار
ولعلنا نتفق ونتكاتف معا
اخوك/ حسن الغزلانى


----------



## جيهان كمال (9 يناير 2007)

معلومات قيمة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (10 يناير 2007)

*شكرا جزيلاً*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (13 يناير 2007)

الله يفتح عليك اخي الكريم


----------



## makeyhashem (16 يناير 2007)

اخي الكريم اسمح لي اولا ان اشكرك من صميم قلبي لهذا الجهد المتمييز واسمح لي ثانيا ان انقل موضوعك الى احد المنتديات العربيه للحاجة الماسة لطلبتنا ألأعزاء ولكافة الباحثين من العرب والطيبين عليها سواء ..وسيبقى اسمك ملازما لموضوعك حتى في عملية النقل وللأمانة العلمية ...
جزيت خيرا عن كل حرف ..يا طيب ابن الطيب ....
أخوك \ مكي هاشم العبادي


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز حسن
هناك العديد من انواع البويات والتي تسمي water base والتي لايتنج عنها اي تبخير للمواد العضوية الضارة للبيئة ولكن عند الجفاف فانه ينتج عنها بخار الماءالغير ضار ولكتها في نفس الوقت لا تتمتع بمميزات منتجات solvent base فان خواصها في ملئ المسامات ضعيفة عند استخدامها كسيلر وايضا اللمعة ضعيفة عند استخدامها كورتيش نهائي ولكنها مازلت في مراحل التجارب وايضا هناك نوع من البويات والذي يتميز بقلة المواد العضوية المتطايرة منه عند حدوث عملية الجفاف وهو high solid solvent base ولكنه غير متوافر بالاسواق المصرية .


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز حسن
بالنسبة لسائل الثنر فانه عبارة عن خليط من السوائل العضوية علي سبيل المثال يتم خلط كل من الطولوين و الميثانول والايثانول والبيوتيل اسيتات بنسب معينة لتعطي نوع من انواع الثنر التجارية حيث ان كل من هذه السوائل له قوة اذابة بدرجة معينة ويستخدم مع انواع خاصة من البويات وقد يستخدم مع نوع من البويات ولا يصلح مع نوع اخر


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز ربيع 
ااسف علي التدخل في موضوعك ولكن ارغب بالمشاركة الفعالة لذا اسمح لي ان اساعدك في هذا الموضوع عن طريق عرض بعض المشكلات التي قد تحدث للاسطح عند طلائها واسبابها وطرق علاجها

Identifying Problems with Paint

Acid / Solvent Attack
Bleaching
Bleeding
Blistering
Blooming / Blushing
Blowing / Air Trapping
Chalking
Cissing / Fish Eyes
Clouding / Mottling
Contamination / Industrial Fallout
Corrosion / Rusting
Cracking
Crazing / Checking
Dirt / Seed
Dry Spray
Dull Finish / Abnormal Loss of Gloss
Flaking / Peeling
Inadequate Colour Coverage
Lifting / Wrinkling
Mapping
Off Colour / Poor Colour Match
Orange Peel
Overspray
Panel Faults
Pickling
Pinholing
Polishing Marks
Runs / Sags
Sand Scratches / Flatting Marks
Scratches / Stone Chips
Sinkage
Slow Drying / Softness
Solvent Popping
Water Spotting
:12:​


----------



## الكيماوي المصري (21 أبريل 2007)

1-التعرض للاحماض والسوائل العضوية
عند تعرض الاسطح للاحماض والسوائل العضوية فانها تؤثر بشكل بالغ علي الطبقة النهائية للطلاء وقد يحدث تاّكل لجميع طبقات الدهان في بعض الاحيان لمزيد من المعلومات برجاء الاطلاع علي الملف المرفق والذي يوضح بالصور مدي تاثر الاسطح وطريقة تفادي مثل هذه الحوادث


----------



## الطالب الباحث (21 أبريل 2007)

*يا سلام على الإثراء*

أشكرك يا كيماوي يا مصري على الإثراء والإضافة واللي الحقيقة نتمنى المزيد منها وفي جميع الصناعات


----------



## الاميرررر (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة الاخ ربيع موضوعك فوق الممتاز بارك اللة فيك ووفقك


----------



## الاميرررر (22 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز ربيع الموضوع دة فعلا فوق الممتاز وموضوع مهم جدا جدا 
ارجو ان تستكمل الموضوع 
زادك اللة من العلم


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (22 أبريل 2007)

الاخ العزيز ربيع بلخير جعلك الله ربيع دائما ومصدر للخير ومستقبل للخير من الله على ما تقدمه لأخوانك 
أعزك الله وزادك علما تنفع به الأخرين 
ارجو من الأخوة ان يحذوا حذوك
لتعم الفائدة ونقهر الأعداء بالعلم و التعاون المثمر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ربيع بلخير (26 أبريل 2007)

الاخ الكيماوي المصري لا مانع لدي لنا هذا علم ومن لديه زياده سوف يكون مشكور علي ذلك


----------



## ربيع بلخير (26 أبريل 2007)

الاخوان الطالب المثالي و الامررر و محمد الكيمياي شكرا لحسن الظن بي وعسي ان اكون قد المسوولية


----------



## ربيع بلخير (26 أبريل 2007)

الاخ مكي شكرا لك علي حسن الظن بي ولامانع عند ي من النقل بس لو تقول لي اسم الموقع فقط للستفادة


----------



## ربيع بلخير (26 أبريل 2007)

*المعدات والجهزه المستخدمة في صناعة الدهانات:
ان الاجهزة المستخدمة في صناعة الدهانات فهي 1-الخلاطات 2- الطواحين 3- مكاين التعبئه 4- الفلاتر 5- الميازين .

1-	الخلاطات(mixers) :
ان الخلط المواد في صناعة الدهان مهم جدا ويجب مراعات تجانس المواد فا عند تحضير الدهان المايى يستخدم الخلاط بشكل رئسي .
ويستخدم الخلاط في الدهان منخفظ الزوجة و متوسط الزوجة فقط 
اما عالي الزوجة فيستخدم العجانات .
مكونات الخلاط هي : ماطور كهربايئ متعدد الحصنة و عمود محوري ساقط من الماطور الي الوعاء في نهاية العمود ريشة مسننة وقد تكون دبل ريشة وقد يختلف شكل الريشه حسب الدهان ولزوجته . وكذلك جهاز التحكم في السرعة 


خلاط يستخدم في الدهان منخفض الزوجة والمتوسطة 







عجانه عالي الزوجة


----------



## ربيع بلخير (26 أبريل 2007)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=409978#post409978


----------



## فارس واقى (27 أبريل 2007)

الأخ الفاضل ربيع بلخير
مساك اللة بالخير على هذة المعلومات القيمة 
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (28 أبريل 2007)

الشكر لله ثم للجميع ......ان شاء الله بعد اجهزة المصنع سوف ابداء بالمختبر


----------



## الطالب الباحث (28 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا لكم هذا التفاعل*

أنا متابع أول بأول وشكرا لك أخي ربيع بلخير والحقيقة هذا الذي نسميه التفاعل وأحسب أنا نطمح بالمزيد وأيضا لو تعرجو على الفحص المخبري وشكرا


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خبرا أخ ربيع بلخير


----------



## الاميرررر (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك اللة فيك يا اخ ربيع على هذة المعلومات القيمة وزادك اللة من العلم 
اولا نشكرك على استكمال الموضوع ونرجواستكمال خامات الدهانات المائية وكيفية الخلط
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاميرررر (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ربيع بلخير (1 مايو 2007)

2: الطواحين :-(MILLS)

الطواحين من المعدات المهمه في صناعة الدهانات وبواسطتها يمكن الحصول علي اعلي الدرجات من الجودة خصوصا في الدهانات الزيتيه و الدهانات الصناعية .
تعتبر الطواحين هي الخطوه الثانيه بعد تحضير المواد الاولية بواسطة الخلاط توضع في الطواحين حتي يتم طحن المواد الاوليه وحصول علي نعومه عالية جدا من 6 الي 7 ميكرون
هناك العدد من الطواحين المستخدمة ولكن سوف نتكلم عن الطاحون 
الطواحين ذات الكرات(BALL MILLS): 
تتكون هذه الطواحين من اسطوانه افقيه تحتوي علي كرات صغيره قطرها 1.5 الي 2سم من الصلب او الخزف ( والكثر استخداما هي الكرات الخزفيه ) لانها لاتوثر في الون الابيض علي عكس الصلب يعطي لون رمادي للدهان الابيض تدور حول محورها وهي كما في الشكل التالي


----------



## الاميرررر (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخ ربيع
احنا معاك خطوة بخطوة


----------



## ربيع بلخير (2 مايو 2007)

تعريف:
ظهور فقاقيع وتقشير الدهانات:
* ظهور فقاقيع هي مشكلة تظهر في دهانات الأخشاب وغيرها نتيجة استعمال دهان بلاستيك (املشن) فوق دهان زيتي (لاكيه مثلا) في مناطق تعانى من درجات عالية من التكثيف.
* وهذه الظاهرة (تكون الفقاقيع) يتلوها تقشير الدهان تظهر أيضاً في الدهان فوق أسطح بها تلوث مثل التراب ، الزيوت أو الشحوم وغيرها من أسطح غير متماسكة (مبدره) وغير مجهزة بشكل سليم لعملية الدهان.
* ولعلاج هذه المشكلة يتم عادة إزالة الفقاقيع والتقشير وذلك باستعمال سكين المعجون والصنفرة جيداً ثم إعادة تجهيز السطح قبل الدهان.


----------



## حمادة راس (6 مايو 2007)

الاخ ربيع انتفعلا الخير كله جزاك الله خير


----------



## الطالب الباحث (6 مايو 2007)

*نحن متابعون وممتنون*

الأخ ربيع شكرا على المجهود الفوق رائع والمستمر
ةنحن متابعون أول باول كل جديد وممتنون


----------



## الاميرررر (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا اشكرك اخ ربيع على هذا العرض الرائع للموضوع 
واريد ان اسئل عن عمل الريشة اكيد كل ريشة من الريش لها وظيفة غير الاخرى فريشة الدهان المائى البلاستيك غير الريشة المستخدمة فى خلط الدهانات الذيتية
وايضا المستخدمة فى خلط المعجون 
وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (12 مايو 2007)

الاخ الامبرررر بنسبة للريش المستخدمة في الخلاطات فقط فدهان المائي والزياتي لها نفس الريش 
فقط المعاجين ريشه تختلف مثل ريشة الهلب او علي حرف U


----------



## ربيع بلخير (12 مايو 2007)

الفحص المخبري ومراقبة الجودة:
تعمل مصانع الدهان فحص مخبري لكل من المواد الخام قبل التصنيع و لكل طبخة بعد التصنيع لضبط خصائص المنتج وللمحافضه علي تاكيد النوعية . 
ومن اهم هذه الاختبارات :
1-اختبار درجة النعومة
2- اختبار درجة اللزوجة
3- اختبار خصائص البخ(spraying property)
4- اختبار قوة التغطيه للدهان-الكتامة(opcity)
5- اختبار زمن الجفاف ( drying time)
6- اختبار الكثافة (specific grafity)
7- اختبار كمية المذيب داخل الدهان
8- نقطة الوميض(flash point)
9- اختبار الالوان (color test)
اختبارات للدهان بعد الجفاف
10- اختبار اللمعان ( gloss test)
11- اختبار القساوة
12- اختبار المرونة (flexability)
13- اختبار الاللتصاق (adhesion)
14- اختبار الرطوبة 
15- اختبار ضد الماء المالح

1-	اختبار درجة النعومة (grind test-fineness test).

ينفذ هذا االاختبار لمعرفة مدا نعومة الطحن (الصبغات و البودر) ودرجة التشتيت التي نفذت بالمطاحن ويعمل هذا الاختبار لكل طبخة وطريقة هي :
توخذ عينة من الطبخة وتخلط مع قليل من الوسط الحامل الكيد او غراء مستحلب وتوضع فوق مقياس (هيغمان للنعومة Hegman scale) وهو عبارة عن كتلة من الفولاذ حفرة علي سطحة قناة عريضها 0.5 انش وطولها 5 انش وفي شكل اخر قد تكون قناتين حسب الشكل . وهي مدرجة من (0-8) 
او من (0- 100) وهي مقسمة علي طول القناة بمسافات متساوية .
والقراءة كتالي من(.) يعتبر عمق القناة ويبداء يقل العمق بتدريج حتي تصل(8) سوف تلاحظ ان جزيات الدهان المطحون جيد بنسة للدهان المائي 
لاتضهر حتي درجة 6 ميكرون هذا بعتبر طحن جيد بنسبة للدهان المائي 
اما الدهان الزياتي المطحون جيد بعد 7 ميكرون .
اما الدهان سيئ الطحن سوف تظهر حبيبات البودر علي سطح القناة في القراءات قبل 6ميكرون للمائي 7 ميكرون لزياتي . نرجع لطريقة الاختبار وهي 
تاخذ عينه من الطبخة ويخلط مع الوسط الحامل ثم توضع علي سطح القناة عند 
الصفر وتكون العينه مثل قطرة ماء ثم تكشط العينة وتمدد علي طول القناة ثم توخذ القراءه في نفس الحظة حتي لاتجف .

2-	ختبار درجة اللزوج (viscosity test)

ينفذ هذا الاختبار لمعايرة وتوحيد مقياس اللزوجة لمنتج و اللزوجة هي مدا تدفق وانسياب المادة السائلة .والطريقه هي كاتالي :
اولا: استخدام flow cups وهي عبارة عن اكواب معدنيه كل واحد له رقم خاص او Ref no وهي تستخدم في انجلترا وامريكا والمانيا وفرنسا وهي 
معترفه من المواصفات الامركيه ASTM يوجد في قعر الكوب فتحه 4mm
انظر الصور المرفقه . يمل الكوب بالسائل وتستخدم الساعة الزمنيه التوقيتيه
حيث يقاس زمن انسياب او تدفق الدهان من الكوب حتي اول قطع من التدفق 
توقف الساعه ويسجل الزمن حيث يكون هو لزوجة الدهان .درجة الحراره25م
ملاحظة هذه الطريقه للدهان منخفض الزوجة.
ثانيا:استخدام جهازالدوران الرقمي (Digital rotothinner)
وهو جهاز رقمي حديث يعطي قراءه للزوجة عند درجة حرارة 25م 
حسب الصصوره المرفقه

3-اختبار خصائص البخ(sprying test)
ان الدهان المخصص للبخ يمكن ان يتعرض للفساد مثل جفاف الماده او ظهور نمش كالنمش الموجود علي البرتقال او ضعف الانسياب ففي البخ الجاف لاينساب الدهان بشكل طبيعي وبالتالي لايعطي سطحا املس متجانس وسبب في ذلك يرجع الي الماده المذيبه و النمش يكون بسبب استعمال مذيب غير مناسب او استخدام دهان عالي الزوجة .

4-اختبار قوة التغطية للدهان الكتامة(opcity):
تغطية الدهان هي قابلية الدهان لطمس السطح وتعتمد قوة التغطيه علي خصائض الخضابات ودرجة التشتيت وسماكة الغشاء وتقاس بعدة طرق 
اسهل طريقه وهي المستخدمة في المصابع شرائح ورقيه نصفها ابيض والاخر اسود كما في الشكل التوضيحي .
والطريقه الثانيه شؤيحة زوجاجية نصفها ابيض والاخر اسود 

5- اختبار زمن الجفاف ( drying time)
زمن الجفاف هو الزمن المنصرم بين استعمال غشاء الدهانوتحوله الي حالة جافة بواسطة الجفاف بالهواء .ويقاس الجفاف بثلاث مراحل مختلفة هي بحسب جفاف السطح .1-الجفاف التام القاسي 2-الجفاف الخالي من الغبار 3-الجفاف الذي لا يلتصق بالصبع .ويوجد جهاز drying recorder يستخدم بشكل واسع في المصانع الحديثه لقياس زمن الجفاف (حسب الصورة التوضيحية)

6- اختبار الكثافة (specific grafity)
ان كثافة الدهان تفسر علي انها عشر لترات او لتر واحد .وتحدد الكثافة باستعمال كاس للوزن ذي سعة معروفة تتسع ل 100سم3 او 50او 25سم3 من الدهان ويكون الكاس ون الصفر (النحاس اصفر) او الالمنيوم وهو مزود بغطاء محكم السد فيه ثقب بمنتصفةويملا الكاس الموزون بالدهان حتي تصل الي الحافة ونضع فوقه الغطاء وعند ذلك فان اية زيادة في حجم الدهان تخرج من الثقب الذي في وسط الغطاء ويمسح ذلك وجفف الغطاء ثم يوزن الكاس ثانيا.وتحدد كثافة الدهان بالحساب ان الحجم معروف والوزن معروف فكلما كان الوزن خفيفا بالنسبة لحجم الكاس دل ذلك علي قلة الكثافة والعكس بالعكس .

7- اختبار كمية المذيب داخل الدهان
ان المحتوي الطيار في تركيب الدهان يحدد بتحديد الفقد في الوزن عند درجة الحرارة 150م .حيث توزن صفحة مسطحة اقعر وتملا بحوالي 2-5غرام من الدهان وتوزن ثانيا .ثم توضع في فرن حرارته 150م لمدة 3ساعات ثم تبرد وتوزن ايضا.فنسبة الفقد المئويه بالوزن للمركب هو مقدار التطاير بالوزن بالمئة في المركب.N.V.C))



8- نقطة الوميض(flash point
تعرف نقطة الوميض بانها الحرارة التي بها تتشكل ابخرة كافية من سطح الدهان لتولد لهبا فوق سطحة .وهو يقاس عادة بكاس (ابل) المغلق .ونقطة الوميض هي معيار هام لتحديد الامان عند المواد وخزنها وسرعة اشتعالها

9- اختبار الالوان (color test)
يعتبر اختبار الالوان من اصعب الاختبارات و اكثر حيره للفني الالوان لما لها من اهميه قصوي للعميل . لذلك فان تحديد درجة الون تتم عن طريق النظر بالعين المجرده الطبيعيه ويتم تحديد الفروق الاساسيه ولكن الفروق الكثر دقة فمن الصعب تحديدها بواسطة العين المجردة لذلك ظهرة اجهزة حديثة ومتطورة وهي مرتبطة بالكمبيوتر حتي يتم تحليل الالوان ومطابقتها بالاصل من العينه.وهيPhotoelectircally او spectrophotometer فان هذه الاجهزه دقيقه جدا في تحديد دقة الالوان.

اختبارات للدهان بعد الجفاف
10- اختبار اللمعان ( gloss test)
يمكن مقارنة اللمعان يدويا بفحص لمعة الدهان المستعمل علي لوحة مع لوحة مدهونة بدهان جيد قياسي .ولكن لكي يكون الحكم اكثر دقة فاننا نحتاج الى جهاز لقياس اللمعه (Glossmeter)ويتالف الجهاز من راس قياس اللمعه متصل بجلفاتوميتر لاعطاء القراء.وتستعمل لوحة سوداء قياسية لمعايرة الجهاز .اما راس قياس اللمعه فهو يتالف من مصباح يطلق الضوء بزاوية 45درجة علي سطح ينعكس علي خلية ضوئية كهربائية تزيد القوة الدافعة الكهربائية و عتمادا علي كثافة الضوء المنعكس تعطي بدورها انحرافا في الجالفانومير وتلاحظ المعه علي شكل قراءة يتدرج من . – 100


11- اختبار القساوة
يمكن ان يحكم علي قساوة غشاء الدهان بواسطة الخدش بظفر الابهام .
والطريقة الالية في قياس القساوة تقوم علي اساس خدش طبقة الدهان بعد الجفاف لمدة محددة .وفي هذه الطريقة تجهز صفائح معدنيه مرشوشه بدهان المراد فحصه يترك ليجف لمدة 48ساعة ثم يثبت علي قاعدة منزلقة ويثبت ذراع مرتكز علي محور عداد متوازن فوق الزلاقة وعلي طرف واحد من هذه الذراع ترتبط ابره ذات شكل ينتهي بنصف كرة .وهذا الذراع منخفض بحيث ان نهاية اللابرة تمس سطح الدهان بكركة بندولية ويوضع وزن معلوم فوق الابرة وتتحرك القاعدة المنزلقة بحيث تتحرك الابرة فوق سطح غشاء الدهان الجاف.
ويزداد الوزن مرة بعد مرة حتي يتم جرح غشاء الدهان ويظهر سطح المعدن .
كذلك يوجد جهاز اخر يستخدم لقياس القساوة وهو يستخدم اقلام الرصاص 
كماهو موضح في الصوره.



12- اختبار المرونة (flexability)
تقاس مرونة طبقة الدهان وتفحص بطريقة الثني والحني في هذا الفحص يستعمل لوح من المعدن الخفيف مرشوش بدهان المراد فحص بعد 48ساعة جفاف يوضع اللوح تحت قضيب معدني بقطر محدد بحيث بلامس الدهان القضيب المعدني .ثم ينحني اللوح حول محور القضيب بمعدل 180درجة في ثانية واحدة ثم يزال ويفحص غشاء الدهان في مكان الانحناء فاذا ظهرت الشقوق فان هذا يدل علي ان الدهان ضعيف المرونة.

13- اختبار الاللتصاق (adhesion)
يعتمد التصاق طبقة الدهان ليس فقط علي خصائص الدهان ولكن ايضا علي حالة سطح الارضية المدهونه .ولهذا فانه لفحص قوة الالتصاق يجب ان تنضف الالواح لازالة الوسخ والدهن وتفرك بالرمل او بورق الصنفرة لايجاد خشونة علي سطحهاثم تدهن هذه الالواح ويترك الدهان مدة 48ساعة .ثم بواسطة اداة مسننة يخدش سطح الوح حوالي سنتمتر مربع من السطح المطبوع الي 100مربع كل واحد منها 1مم مربع بخطوط مرسومة . فاذا كان غشاء الدهان ضعيف الالتصاق جدا يلتصق ويعلم علي المربعات .اما اذا لم يخرج شي من الدهان فانه يستعمل شريط لاصق فوق المربع المخدوش ثم ينزع من المربعات بعنف .فاذاكان التصاق الدهان ضعيفا فانها ستزول بعض المربعات من اللوح وتلتصق بالشريط اللاصق .وبواسطة حساب عدد المربعات الملتصقة باشريط 
تحسب درجة الالتصاق بنسبة مئوية.


14- اختبار الرطوبة 
لقياس مقاومة الدهان للرطوبة تطلي لوحة من الفولاذ الطري بالدهان من وجهيها وتترك لتجف مدة اسبوع وتغمس اطراف اللوح بالشمع الذائب وتترك لتبرد وهذا يمنع نزول الرطوبة من خلال الاطراف غير المدهونة من الوح .ثم توضع الالواح في خزانه رطبة فيها بنسبة 100% من الرطوبة المستديمة .وتتذبذب فيهاالحرارة بين 42—48 م بواسطة ساعة دوارة لمدة عشرة ايام وبع مضي الايام العشر تخرج الالواح منالخزانه وتفحص غشاءات الدهان.
فاذاكان الدهان ضعيف المقاومة للرطوبة والندي .بواسطة الرطوبة العالية سيمتص النداوة وينتفخ وفي .




15- اختبار ضد الماء المالح
لهذا الفحص كما في فحص المقاومة للرطوبة تدهن الالواح الحديدية وتجفف لمدة اسبوع مع ختم حواف ي الالواح بالشمع الذائب .ثم توضع في خزانة يرش بها الماء المالح .وتتالف هذه الخزانة من صفائح زجاجية او بلاستيكية شفافه مع حوامل لامساك الالواح وخزان للماء البحري المالح وبخاخ لقذف الماء علي الالواح وفي هذه الخزانه مع مساعدة النةافير يبخ الماء الماء المالح علي الالواح فيبقي الماء علي الالواح بشكل ندي والماء الزايد ينزلق الى الارض . وتستغرق هذه العملية 10ايام 
في نهايتها تخرج الالواح وتغسل بالماء العادي بدون ان تمس الدهان وتجفف ويلاحظ أي عطب وفي حال فحص مقاومة الرطوبة يزال جزاء من الدهان بواسطة المذيب ويفحص السطح علي مدي التاكل.


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (12 مايو 2007)

الأخ ربيع بلخير وفقك الله 
وجعل مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك
واكثر الله من امثالك
لخدمة شبابنا المسلمين والأمة جميعها


----------



## الطالب الباحث (13 مايو 2007)

لم أستفد هذا ألسبوع بقدر ما استفدت من المقالة الأخيرة للأخ ربيع وشكرا على المعلومات المتكاملة والمفيدة جدا والتي لم يسبق لأحد أن سبق أو أعطى معلومة متكاملة وشكرا


----------



## الاميرررر (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا خى ربيع على هذة المعلومات القيمة والتى افدتنا بها 
بارك اللة فيك وجزاك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## فارس واقى (14 مايو 2007)

الأخ ربيع 
صبحك اللة بالخير وجزاك كل خير على هذة المعلومات الوافية وإلمامك الرائع بالموضوع 
بوركت وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (14 مايو 2007)

جهاز خاص بختبار المرونة للدهان


----------



## ربيع بلخير (15 مايو 2007)

هذه الادوات خاصة بقياس سماكة الدهان فبل الجفاف


----------



## الطالب الباحث (16 مايو 2007)

*thank you*

to mr.rabiea thank you very much about the effort you done


----------



## اسعد ميسان (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم .........اخوكم اسعد من العراق ....عضو جديد لي سؤال ارجو المساعدة

السؤال هل يمكن الطلاء بالكروم وكيفية ذلك مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ربيع بلخير (22 مايو 2007)




----------



## ربيع بلخير (22 مايو 2007)

جهاز خاص بقياس الحامضية والقلوية ph meter


----------



## فارس واقى (22 مايو 2007)

الأخ ربيع بلخير وفقك الله بكل الخير 
وجعلك الله دائما مصدرا للخير
وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك

وأسمح لى يا أخى هل من الممكن التطرق الى طرق التصنيع و الخامات المستخدمة وكذلك انواع البويات وتركيبها formula analysis

و تقبل فائق تقديرى


----------



## sayed nasr (22 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ربيع بلخير (27 مايو 2007)

4- إزالة التمليح من الحوائط :
* التمليح مشكلة تظهر على سطح الدهان بالحوائط والأسقف في شكل بلورات هشة أو قشرة صلبة ولها لمعية والتمليح يظهر عادة نتيجة تكون بلورات من الأملاح الموجودة في مواد البناء مثل الرمل المستعمل في المحارة أو الطوب وغيرها.
* ولا يجب الدهان على الحوائط التي تظهر به قبل إزالة هذا المشكلة بصنفرة هذه الأملاح ثم استعمال مواد معالجة خاصة تدهن بها الأجزاء التي بها تمليح ثم تشفط جيداً بالماء قبل البدء في عملية الدهان.


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (31 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ربيع الخير


----------



## adham_664 (4 يونيو 2007)

اولا انا مش عارف بجد اشكرك ازاى على المجهود الرائع ده وربنا يجازيك كل خير

بس معلش انا كيميائى جديد فى موضوع الدهانات ومحتاج من حضرتك طرق التصنيع وطريقة عمل الفورمولات

للدهانات المائية والزيتيه ولو حضرتك محتاج الفورمولات اللى معايا وتشوفها وتقولى ايه رايك فيها مفيش مشاكل

بس بجد انا فعلا فى امس الحاجه لطريقة العمل او فورمولات جديده لتصنيع الدهانات وبجد انا مشكور مره اخرى


----------



## ربيع بلخير (4 يونيو 2007)

الاخ Adhamعندك علي صور الاجهزه يمكنك مراسلتي علية او ارسل الفورملات التي عند وانا مستعد اساعدك فيها


----------



## ربيع بلخير (4 يونيو 2007)




----------



## adham_664 (5 يونيو 2007)

انا متشكر جدا على اهتمامك ياستاذ ربيع

وانا بعت لحضرتك الفورمولات على الاميل واتمنى ترد عليا

اخوك ادهم


----------



## qazy (9 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز ربيع بلخير 
اشكرك على موضوعك الرائع وفي الحقيقه افدتنا اسأل الله العلي القدير ان يجعل كل ما علمتنا في ميزان حسناتك وان لايحرمنا منك .
اخي العزيز بقدر مابحثت عن فورميلا لصناعة الدهانات الا انني عجزت ان اجد ذلك فهل ممكن ان تدلني كيف استطيع ان احصل على كتاب يوجد به ( Paints Formula ) او اي طريقة اخرى استطيع الحصول عليها .
شاكرا لللاخوة جميعا تفاعلهم في هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي افتخر انني احد اعضاءه .


----------



## ربيع بلخير (12 يونيو 2007)

الي الاخ غازي شكرا علي اطلاعك علي الموضوع وارجو لك الفايدة .اما بخصوص المعادلات فهي من الصعب ان تجدها في الكتب مع انها موجده ولكن بصيغ غير عمليه فقط للمعرف. المعادلات توخذ بالخبرة العملية لانها تدخل بها متغيرات كثير منها مواد الخام التكلفه مواصفات لكل بلد ( العميل) 
نوع المعادلات ....... لذلك ممكن ان المراسله عن طريق


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (14 يونيو 2007)

ألأخ القدير ربيع بلخير
هذا الموضوع أكثر من ممتاز وننتظر منك المزيد خاصة دهانات السيارات solvent based 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## الاميرررر (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اولا اشكرك يا اخ ربيع على كل هذا المجهود الذى ابدعت فية ان شاء اللة يكون فى ميزان حسناتك
ونرجو التطرق الى الخامات المستخدمة فى التصنيع والنسب
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## adham_664 (26 يونيو 2007)

ياستاذ ربيع حضرتك مردتش عليا فى الفورمولات اللى انا بعتها لحضرتك

اخوك ادهم


----------



## عكوش (26 يونيو 2007)

*آخر المشوار*

كنت أعمل في مصنع للدهانات حتى تاريخ اليوم وكنت أبحث أحيانا عن مثل هذه الموضوعات واليوم بعد أن قدمت استقالتي أول موضوع يواجهني هذا الموضوع 
سبحان الله


----------



## الاميرررر (2 يوليو 2007)

الاستاذ الفاضل ربيع بالخير 
نشكرك على ما قدمت وننتظر منك المزيد
ارجو تكملة الموضوع وخصوصا الخامات المستخدمة فى تصنيع الدهانات المائية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد العطار (5 يوليو 2007)

انا سعيد جدا بشاط هذا المنتدى و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع........
eng. waleed alattar


----------



## adham_664 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

هو انت مش هتكمل الفصول ولا ايه ياستاذ ربيع

ومشكور على الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## محمد نصار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*فعلا رائع

هكذا يجب أن تكون الموضوعات*


----------



## محمد نصار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*نحن فى انتظار تكملة الموضوع يا أستاذ ربيع*


----------



## فواد بركة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ياوجة الخير زادك الله من فضلة اسألك عن أوكسيد برايمر ( أساس الحديد ) مادة وطريقة تصنيعة وتحسب لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فواد بركة (29 أكتوبر 2007)

ربيع العطاء وخير المعرفة زادك الله من علمه زدنا من ما اوسع الله عليك فية


----------



## محمد رضوان12 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز ربيع نشكرك علي هذه الماده العلمية الجميلة حزاك الله عنا خيرا
بدايه معك اخيك محمد رضوان اذا كان صدرك يتسع لي اود ان استفسر عن نسب النيتروسيليلوز المضافه للورنيش واي انواعه يصلح لذلك فمنه الذي معدله الزمني من 1/8من الثانيه الي 300ثانيه هذا من الشفاف منه 
كما اود ان استفسر من سيادتكم عن 
الونيش الذي اصنعه لا يكون شفاف بدرجه كافيه ولا يجف بسرعه واي انواع الورنيش تسخدم للبلاستيك وايها للصفيح 
وجزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## abohesham_1 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

عندي فرن دهان اليكتروستاتيك
اريد ان اعرف كيف انظف اسطح الاسياخ الحديد والالومنيوم بطريقه علميه وجديده وعمليه وسهله ان امكن


----------



## alpha bidoo (25 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا اخي ربيع على هذا الموضوع


----------



## النبع المصرى (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الوافر

على كمال


----------



## plastic eng (28 ديسمبر 2007)

شكـــــــــــــرا اخي على الاضافه القيمه


----------



## م/خالد (7 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لوف ستي (4 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير وامتنان!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اتقدم باحر الشكر لحضرتكم استاذنا الفاضل ربيع بلخير

داعيا المولي ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم وان يكون نافعا للناس وللامه العربيه خاصه

بصراحه انا كتير اعجبت بهاد الموضوع وخاصه بانني اعمل في هذا المجال مجال خلط ومزج الدهانات بانواعها جميعا ولقد صدفت هذا الموضوع بمنتدي اخر غير هذا المنتدي تحت اشراف الاستاذ مكي حفظه الله

ومن حسن حظي باني وصلت لهذا المنتدي ايضا لاتابع باقي الموضوع هنا

الله يعطيك الف عايفه استاذنا واود ان تكمل الموضوع

انا كصاحب شركة تصنيع بحاجه لمعلوماتك القيمه والمتطوره والحديثه دائما

اود الاتصال والتواصل معكم علي طول والعمل باستشارتكم وارشاداتكم حتي احسن من جودة تصنيعنا للهدانات واضافة اي جديد
خاصه بعد اننا فقدنا مهندس المصنع المتخصص رحمه الله 
اود ان تكون حضرتك مرجعيتنا للاستشارات العلميه حتي لو عن بعد ومع مقابل اتعابك اذا ما عندك مانع

انا اضفتك علي اميل الشركه واود ان تقبل الاضافه ليتسني لي ان اتكلم معك ونتواصل اكتر

مع اعطر وارق تحياتي لك وللجميع ولادارة المنتدي
مدير شركة طارد كو
اخوكم محمد


----------



## حسام ح (6 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## لوف ستي (7 مارس 2008)

*اطمأنان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتمنيان يكون غياب اخونا الفاضل ربيع بلخير خير

بصراحه فقدانه من المنتدي خساره كبيره لينا جميعا

لانه بنك معلومات في مجاله وخاصه الدهانات ونحن بحاجه ليه ولمعلوماته القيمه

اتمني ان يعود للمشاركات معنا بسرعه

اعطر وارق سلامي ليه وللجميع

نحن بانتظار مشاركاتكم القيمه عن الدهانات والمعلومات المفيده عنها

سلام


----------



## عمر ممو (14 مايو 2008)

الباشمهندس ربيع بالخير
والله اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع 
وادعو الله ان يكتبه لك في ميزان حسناتك 
وان ينفعك بهذا العلم وان يعلي به مرتبتك في الجنه

اخوك عمر


----------



## اخر مهندس (14 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم


----------



## اخر مهندس (14 مايو 2008)

*كتاب عن المساحه الجيوديسيه*

الاخوه المهندسين الاعزاء 
انا اخوكم مهندس ادرس في الجامعه واريد كتاب عن الهندسه المدنيه في مجال المساحه الجيوديسيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اخر مهندس (14 مايو 2008)

أعلانات


----------



## كيميائى محمد السيد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

اين انت استاذ ربيع


----------



## عمارالتعدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ابومنير (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اريد معرفة معلومات عن صناعة الدهانات السللوزية ( اللاكر ) ودهانات الأساس الخاص لها و الدهانات السريعة والزيتية إن أمكن مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## ابومنير (8 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى مع تمنياتي للجميع بوافر الصحة والعافية


----------



## محب الكيمياء (9 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير 
شكرا اخي ربيع بالخير على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى منك ان تعود للظهور الينا
بمعلوماتك التي لاتقدر بثمن


----------



## ابومنير (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لكم دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## haci farid (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم عيد سعيد وكل عام انتتم بخير


----------



## احمد سعد حجازى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع رائع جدا - والله كل شيء رائع - وشكرا للجميع


----------



## Eng.Amir (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز ....
لكن ممكن ان تنورني بخصوص مانوع الاصباغ المستخدمة في طلاء خزان من الداخل يستعمل لخزن البنزين والكاز؟؟؟؟
وشكرا جزيلا.... ارجو الرد بسرعة (بلا امر عليك )


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع الجميل ...........


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (15 مارس 2009)

ا/ ربيع ارجو مساعدتك فانا ابحث عن خلطة معجون الجدران ارجو منك المساعدة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس.السكندري (17 مارس 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور*

:73:مشكور وحياتك مشكوووووور:73:


----------



## ameer_kret (1 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ربيع بلخير بجد انت ابدعت بموضوع هيدا 
و ارجو انو يوضع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود 79 (1 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم جميعا اخواني الاعزاء لقد استفت كثيرامن هذا الموضوع الهام جداشكراجزيلا


----------



## الحافظ بن علي (2 أغسطس 2009)

ربيع بلخير قال:


> تابع للموضوع:
> اقسام الدهانات :
> تنقسم الدهانات الى قسمين 1- دهانات مائيه تخفف بواسطة الماء 2-دهانات زيتيه تخفف بواسطة المذيب البترولي (كيروسين /white spirit/xylene/)معذره ترجمتها بالعربي.
> 1- الدهانات المائيه :
> ...


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (5 سبتمبر 2009)

sand blsting cleanning 


والمطلوب المده بين عملية التنظيف والطلاء ولك الف مليون شكر​


----------



## noor alsabah (15 يناير 2010)

أنا مهندسة كيمياءية أعمل في معمل دهانات أتمنى إذا كان لديك فورملات لتصنيع الدهانات إرسالها لي 
وأنا ممكن ارسلك الفورملات اللي عندي


----------



## mrmatrix04 (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا الاخ ربيع على المعلومات الغزيرة 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## noor alsabah (22 يناير 2010)

*طلب من الأخ ربيع بالخير*

أنا أعمل في معمل دهانات بالامارات أتمنى اذا كان لديك فوملات التصنيع ان ترسلها لي وانا ايضا يمكن ان ارسل لك الفورملات التي عندي ومشكور


----------



## noor alsabah (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخ ربيع بلخير أنا كيميائية أعمل في معمل دهانات في الامارات أتمنى ان احصل على فورملات تصنيع الدهانات اذا كانت لديك وانا كمان برسلك فورملاتي مشكور


----------



## ربيع بلخير (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
المعمل الامارات ماهي خطوط الانتاج واي فورملا


----------



## Nafel M Al-Hajeri (25 يناير 2010)

الا خ ربيع مشكور علي هذة المعلومات الأكثر من ممتازة, 
ممكن تشرح لنا منتجات البولي يروثين وأمكانية مزجة مع العوازل الأسفلتية


----------



## moh_asd2006 (26 يناير 2010)

الاخ ربيع مشكور علي هذا المجهد الرائع 
ثانيا الاستاذ محمد مدير شركة طاردكو يمكنني مساعدتك انا محمد من اسكندرية 
ام الاخت نور يمكن تبادل المعلومات في هذا المجال لاني لدي فورميلا


----------



## مسرة التكريتي (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراّ


----------



## معز بن حامد (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل ..


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
تابعت الموضوع من اولة الى اخرة وشكرا لكل من ساهم بمعلومة ولو صغيرة بة ولكن لفت نظرى عدة امور مثل 
- من غير الاخلاقى ابدا ان يعطى اى فنى يعمل فى احد المعامل اى معلومات عن ما يحدث داخل معملة ( اتقوا اللة ) 
حتى لو كانت التراكيب من عملة هو لانة اخذ اجرة عن هذا العمل .
- ان تبادل التراكيب لن يفيد فى اغلب الاحيان لان الخامات تختلف من بلد لاخر كما ان حرارة الجو العظمى والصغرى 
تختلف مما يعنى ان ما يصلح فى دبى لن يصلح فى الاسكندرية او حلب . 
- فى صناعة الدهانات اهم شىء هو حل المشاكل ولم ارى ان هناك مشاكل قد حلت .
- هناك تساؤلات لم يرد عليها حتى الان ( مثل لكر النيتروسيلليلوز مثلا ) .
- فى بعض الموضوعات والمداخلات كان هناك بعض الاخطاء ولم ينتبة لها اى مشارك .
لذالك اتمنى من كل المشاركين الالتزام بأداب وسلوكيات المهنة وعلى الجميع ان يعرف ان النجاح يأتى من التجربة فى صناعة مثل الدهانات ولكن التجربة يجب ان تكون مبنية على اسس سليمة وان مجال الابتكار لا حدود لة والمهم هو ان تحس بالخامات من حولك .

واى مشارك لة سؤال محدد وواضح فليتفضل بة والحل بسيط ان شاء اللة .
ولنبدأ بسؤال الاخ عن النيتروسيليلوز اى نوع يستعمل فى اللكر ( الورنيش ) ....


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
النتروسيليللوز المتوافر فى الاسواق غالبا ما يكون احد نوعين ( يخلفان فى اى مدى وصل الية درجة النيترة ) 
1- يذوب بالكحول ( يأتى غالبا فى تركيز 65% مادة النيتروسيلليلوز و35 % كحول اثيلى ) .
2- يذوب بالاسيتات ( يأتى غالبا فى تركيز 70% مادة النيتروسيلليلوز و 30 % كحول ايزوبروبيل ) .
من المضل استعمال النوع الثانى فى صناعة الدهانات ( اللكر او السلر او البويات السريعة الجفاف للموبيليا ) .
اما النوع الاول فموجة بالاساس لصناعة احبار الطباعة .
من ناحية اللزوجة يوجد بالاسواق مدى كبير من اللزوجات للنتروسيلليلوز وبالنسبة للكر الموبيليا المفضل هو النوع الخفيف اللزوجة ( نصف ثانية ) وذلك للحصول على لمعة جيدة وعلى طبقة دهان مقبولة لان استعمال لزوجات اعلى سيسبب انخفاض نسبة المواد الصلبة عند تركيز البخ مما سيؤدى لقلة سماكة طبقة اللكر وعدم الوصول للسماكة المقبولة ( سوف نستخدم جزء صغير من النتروسيلليلوز 15 الى 20 ثانية للحصول على القوام المطلوب).
يجب استخدام احد الالكيدات القصيرة الغير جفوفة وافضل الانواع هو المعتمد على زيت جوز الهند ثم المعتمد على زيت الخروع او الاحماض الدهنية ويجب التأكد من المواصفات الفنية للالكيد والتأكد من قابليتة للخلط مع النيتروسيلليلوز ووضيفة الالكيد هى اعطاء الليونة المطلوبة للورنيش او اللكر ( فى الغالب يكون نسبة المواد الصلبة لهذة الانواع فى حدود 50 % من الالكيد و 50% من الزيلين ).
سوف نستخدم احد الريزينات القابلة للزوبان مع النتروسيلليلوز و ريزين الماليك المعدل هو الارخص والاكثر استعمالا وهو متوفر وسعرة يعتمد على الدرجة اللونية لة ( كلما كان اللون اقل اصفرارا كان اعلى سعرا ) ومهمة الرزين زيادة مقاومة اللكر للخدش عند الاحتكاك وتحسين التصاق اللكر بسطح الموبيليا .
المذيبات المطلوبة هى :
اثيل الاسيتات : سرعة تطايرة كبيرة وقوة اذابتة للنتروسيلليلوز كبيرة ( يعطى محلول ذو لزوجة خفيفة من اللكر ).
بيوتيل الاسيتات : سرعة تطايرة متوسطة وقوة ازابتة متوسطة ووجودة مهم حتى لا يحدث ابيضاض ( عتامة ) للورنيش بعد البخ والجفاف .
بيوتيل كليكول : بطىء التطاير ومحلولة ذو لزوجة عالية مع النيتروسيلليلوز .
زيلين او تولوين ( او خليط منهما ) : الزيلين ابطأ من التولوين فى التطاير والاثنان عبارة عن حشوة لانهما ليسا مذيبان للنيترو سيلليلوز ويعتمد استعمالهما على درجة الحرارة ( حسب البلد الذى سيباع بة اللكر ) وكميتهما لا يجب ان تتجاوز 30 % من اجمالى المذيبات الموجودة فى اللكر .
المواد الصلبة فى اللكر فى حدود 40 % الى 45 %*تعطى جودة عالية والمواصفة القياسية تقول ان النسبة لا يجب ان تقل عن 35 % .
نسبة النيترو سيلليلوز هى فى حدود 25 الى 35 % من نسبة المواد الصلبة ( من 5 الى 10 % منها 20 ثانية ) .
نسبة الالكيد فى حدود 50 % من نسبة النيتروسيلليلوز ( مواد صلبة ) .
البيوتيل كليكول فى حدود 10 الى 15 % من وزن الزيلين .

الان اعتقد ان اى كيميائى يستطيع ان يصنع التركيبة الخاصة بة والتعديل عليها بعد قراءة الملاحظات التالية 
- العتامة بعد الجفاف يكون سببها ان اخر مذيب يغادر طبقة الدهان هو مذيب غير محل للنيتروسيلليلوز والحل فى زيادة نسبة البيوتيل كليكول .
- قد يكون سبب العتامة برودة الجو وزيادة نسبة بخار الماء بة والحل فى التهويى الجيدة وزيادة نسبة البيوتيل كليكول .
- من الممكن اضافة نسبة 0.5 % من الشمع او السيليكا ( من انتاج شركة واكر سيليكونز او من انتاج ديجوسا ) وذلك لزيادة مقاومة سطح اللكر للخدش ومنع العلامات المعدنية التى تتكون عند الاحتكاك مع المعادن .
- لو كان محلول اللكر غير رائق فمعنى ذلك ان الرزين المستخدم غير متوائم مع النيتروسيلليلوز .
- من الممكن استبدال الاثيل اسيتات بالاسيتون مثلا او الميثيل اثيل كيتون مع مراعاة ان رائحة الاولى افضل وقوة ازابة الثالث قوية جدا لذا يجب خفض الكمية وزيادتها من البيوتيل اسيتات .
- يجب مراعاة ان المواد المستخدمة شديدة الاشتعال ويجب استعمال خلاط لة موتور كهربائى ضد الانفجار وان تكون التوصيلات الكهربائية ضد الانفجار وان تكون الحلة ذات غطاء .
- ترتيب وضع المواد ( الالكيد ثم المذيبات - تقليب حتى الزوبان- النيتروسيلليلوز - تقليب - ثم الرزين ) .
لو استعمل الشمع يذاب فى كمية من التولوين ويضاف فى البداية.
- يجب ان لا يكون الجفاف سريعا حتى يأخذ اللكر الوقت الكافى للتشرب فى الطبقى الاسفل منة ( السلر ) وحتى نحصل على سطح مستوى ولماع .

والان انا فى انتظار اراء الاخوة الزملاء وقد تعمدت عدم ذكر تركيبة جاهزة لان المثل يقول :
ان تعلمنى الصيد خير من ان تعطينى سمكة .... ولكنى مستعد لاى سؤال او استفسار .
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## زهير كلنتن (20 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيّم و المفيد.


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (20 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن النيتروسيليلوز وارجو ان تذكر لنا ما علاقة اللزوجة ب 1/2 ثانية او 15 - 20 ثانية وعلى اى شىء تدل ؟ وعنما ذكرت ترتيب وضع الخامات ذكرت أولا الالكيد وهو رزين ثم المذيبات ثم النتروسيلولوز وهو رزين واخيرا ذكرت الرزين ( فما المقصود بالرزين الاخيرة )
وجزاك الله خيراا


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
النيترو سيلليلوز يأتى بدرجات لزوجة مختلفة ولزوجتة تقاس بواسطة جهاز عبارة عن كرة حديدية ذات وزن ثابت تترك لتسقط سقوطا حرا فى محلول تركيزة 8 % من النيتروسيلليلوز فى البيوثيل اسيتات والقيم بالثانية هى التى تعبر عن لزوجة النيتروسيلليلوز وبالطبع هذا مقياس لدرجة التبلمر كلما ذاد الوزن الجزيئى للنتروسيلليلوز معناها سترتفع لزوجتة وسيحدث اختلاف فى خصائص البوليمر قبل او بعد الجفاف مثل زيادة المقاومة للخدش واللمعة وغيرة .
ولكن استعمال النوع العالى اللزوجة ( الوزن الجزيئى المرتفع ) يصاحبة مشاكل فى اللزوجة للبخ ؟؟؟ 
لذلك نستخدم جزء صغير من الكمية اللازمة لرفع المواصفات ولتعديل اللزوجة من الصيف للشتاء مثلا .
الرزين المقصود هو الماليك رزين المعدل وهو مذكور فى الخامات الاولية ومذكور سبب استعمالة ( رخيص السعر ) ولكن من الممكن استعمال انواع اخرى لكن ستكون مرتفعة السعر . 

وشكرا لك وباللة التوفيق


----------



## م الماهر (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم وسلمت يمناك اخي ربيع بلخير


----------



## Sun Everyday (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ألف شكـر لك أخ ربيع .. 
الله يجزيك الخير وبكل حرف كتبته حسنه ..
آمين


----------



## zeeina (28 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو المساعدة في معرفة اسباب تحول الدهان المائي الى معجونة بعد مدة من الزمن


----------



## zeeina (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا ارجو المساعدة في معرفة السبب في انخفاض لزوجة دهان الإيبوكسي


----------



## zeeina (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في كيفية تطوير مختبر البحث والتطوير علما بأنه تم انشاءه منذ فترة قصيرة


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات *جزاك الله خير على هذا التقديم الجميل*


----------



## ابومازن1 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في تركيبة معحون جاهز بالترتيب كاملة وكذلك تركيبة الجليز (الاسبونش )


----------



## omar2011 (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور حبيبى


----------



## أبوفارس2 (2 يناير 2011)

شكرا مهندس ربيع وإنشاء الله كل أيامك ربيع


----------



## omar2011 (2 يناير 2011)

الشكر الوفير على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## qazqaz (4 يناير 2011)

اخي الحبيب المعطاء م. ربيع ما هو الفرق بين مادتي poly vinyle acetate و poly styrene acrylic


----------



## jamil-71 (17 أغسطس 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء,شكراً على المعلومات المفيدة.
ارجو المساعدة بشرح تركيبة دهان الايروسولaerosol spray paint و خصوصاً من الاخ chemchaleng 
مع وافر الشكر سلفاً


----------



## Nexus (18 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود طيب ومعلومات قيمه

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع 
ومعلومات جميلة جدا وانا عندي مرجع عن الدهانات وانشالله حنشارك معكن


----------



## اصباغ بانوراما (29 فبراير 2012)

موضوع رائع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## كيميائي خالد (20 مارس 2012)

بار الله فيك


----------



## 83moris (28 أغسطس 2012)

شكراا علي هذا الموضوع الشيق والمنظم
بس لو تقدر تكلمنا عن الدهانات بصورة كيميائية اكتر يبقي كتر خيرك
شكرااا


----------



## 83moris (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## reenoo (6 مايو 2013)

جامديييييي موووووووووت مشكورين


----------



## مايز87 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## مايز87 (11 مايو 2013)

أريد معلومات عن كيفية تركيب الدهان والمعجونة والمواد الأساسية المستعملة في تركيب الدهان وجزاكم الله خيرا
بصراحة أريد ان أقوم بإنشاء مصنع صغير لتركيب وخلط الدهان وأنا بحاجة لهذه المعلومات وبارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## saramaghraby (15 مايو 2013)

من فضلك نريد شرح مفصل فى دهانات السيارات ودهانات الاخشاب


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكريم
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## hadialk (23 يوليو 2013)

بالنسبه لبوية البودر هل من مساعدة كي تطلع بالشكل المطلوب لانه لا يوجد عندي معالجة بالكيماويات ادهن على طول الحديد والالمنيوم بس احيانا لا تطلع بالشكل المطلوب واحيانا لا تلتصق بوية البودر بالمشغولات ولكم الشكر


----------



## hadialk (14 سبتمبر 2013)

وين اخواني اهل المعرفة ما يوجد من يرشد ويفيد ؟


----------



## khalid elnaji (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل الخير


----------



## hamza_al (8 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي واصل تميزك والمزيد من النجاح


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك و سدد خطاك


----------



## Huda Aljabali (3 مارس 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## voldemorte (8 مارس 2014)

*أرجو من سياتكم شرح طريقة دهان الغراء* وهل يستخدم بعد المحارة مباشرة ولا لازم معجون وطبقة البرايمر وما هو الحل الاوفر


----------



## سيار (21 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ببالغ الأسى و الحزن أنقل اليكم خبر انتقال المهندس ربيع بالخير الى الرفيق الأعلى توفي من اكتر من سنة ولم اتمكن من اعلان الخبر لعدم تواجدي بالمنتدى

أتمنى من الادارة الكريمة تثبيت موضوع المهندس ربيع بالخير تكريما لما قدمه من علم ومعرفة

ان لله وان اليه لراجعون الفاتحة على روح المفقود ولاتنسوه من الدعاء ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (8 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة وأتمنى من سيادتكم مساعدتى فى معرفة 
معلومات عن كيفية تركيب الدهان والمعجونة والمواد الأساسية المستعملة في تركيب الدهان وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

اللهم ارحمه و اغفر له


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

رحمك الله مهندس ربيع


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

thanks


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

many thanks


----------



## Abu zainab (19 سبتمبر 2015)

اللهم أسكنه فسيح جناتك أدى الأمانة وبلغ الرسالة فاللهم تجاوز عن سيئاته أمين


----------



## أيهم سلمان (2 سبتمبر 2017)

ألسلام وعليكم أفيدوني بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (2 سبتمبر 2017)

حسام ح قال:


> الله يجزيكم الخير



الله بجزيكم الخير بدنا تركيبة معجونة الستوكو


----------



## أيهم سلمان (2 سبتمبر 2017)

أفيدونا بتركيبة معجونة الستوكو جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أيهم سلمان (4 أكتوبر 2017)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> النتروسيليللوز المتوافر فى الاسواق غالبا ما يكون احد نوعين ( يخلفان فى اى مدى وصل الية درجة النيترة )
> 1- يذوب بالكحول ( يأتى غالبا فى تركيز 65% مادة النيتروسيلليلوز و35 % كحول اثيلى ) .
> 2- يذوب بالاسيتات ( يأتى غالبا فى تركيز 70% مادة النيتروسيلليلوز و 30 % كحول ايزوبروبيل ) .
> ...


أستاذي الكريم هل يفيد إدخال سلفات الباريوم بالسلر الناري أرجو الرد


----------



## amgadtop (6 مايو 2018)

مشكور علي مجهودك وكرمك الله يكرمك بجد


----------



## amgadtop (27 مايو 2018)

شكرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (17 يوليو 2018)

اللهم ارحمه فانك به راحم ولا تعذبه فأنت عليه قادر


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (22 يوليو 2018)

رحمة الله عليها واسكنه فسيح جناته


----------

